# Dove Gentle Exfoliating Body Scrub



## eightthirty (Jan 12, 2005)

Exfoliate Your Way to Beautiful Skin

Get your glow on with our guide to exfoliation

Do you envy women with head-to-toe, naturally gorgeous skin? No need to. It may not be just heredity, and a good moisturizer, that's making their skin so beautiful. It could be the simple, but often overlooked, art of exfoliation that's keeping their beautiful skin aglow.

What is exfoliation?

The word exfoliate means â€œto separate or flake off in thin layers or scales,â€ which doesn't sound like something we'd want to happen to our faces and bodies. But in truth, exfoliation is an essential component of skin care. Regular soap and cleansers only swipe at the skin's surface; they don't lift off old dead cells to expose the shiny new ones below. When you exfoliate, you're sloughing off dead skin and exposing the fresher, brighter, younger cells beneath.

Why exfoliate?

â€œExfoliation can give the skin a look of greater radiance, give the appearance of tightening the pores, and over time, maybe reduce the appearance of fine lines,â€ says Dr. Jason Rivers, a Professor of Dermatology at the University of British Columbia. It can also make the skin feel softer and boost the effectiveness of moisturizing products by helping them penetrate more deeply.

The right product makes it easy!

Most exfoliating products contain small particles that actually scrape off loose skin cells. They can be made from ground apricot pits, bran flakes and even plastic bags. The key here is to be mindful of your skin type and choose a gentle exfoliator. Natural substances may be too rough for dry, sensitive skin. Likewise, products with added oils can clog pores if you have oily skin. So, to be safe, try a product with a light texture and fine particles.

Exfoliating 24/7

Dermatologists recommend exfoliating your face once or twice a week and your body at least three times a week. The milder and more gentle your exfoliating product, the more frequently you can use it. Ian Hutson, owner of the Camden Spa in Toronto, claims that he frequently sees people who exfoliate every day. And who can blame them? A once-over with a gently exfoliating bar or scrub perks up circulation, invigorates the body and feels great.

Here are a few more exfoliating ideas to keep your skin glowing through the long winter months:

* After exfoliating, remember to moisturize your skin. Or better yet, use a gentle, moisturizing exfoliating bar or body wash.

* Choose a â€œmildâ€ exfoliating bar or body wash â€“ and then rely on your â€œpoufâ€ for extra exfoliation.

* If your shower is outfitted with rubber slippage-stoppers, rub your feet against them while showering to help get rid of rough, callused skin on your feet.

Gentle exfoliation for daily use

Many exfoliating products and scrubs on the market today employ harsh chemicals or abrasives (e.g., nut shells, pumice stone, glycolic acid) to remove dead skin cells. But not Dove's new Exfoliating Bar and Exfoliating Body Wash. Both contain specially formulated blue beads with ultra-fine exfoliants, which make them gentle enough for daily use.

Dove Exfoliating Bar and Exfoliating Body Wash combine the benefits of a moisturizing base with ultra-fine exfoliants that gently polish away dull, lifeless skin, so the skin is better prepared to absorb Dove's moisturizers, which soften and condition skin.

Dove's gentle exfoliants also help this process occur naturally â€“ without stripping away young, healthy skin cells â€“ leaving your skin smooth and silky and without the redness and irritation that is often associated with other exfoliators.

Unveil your beautiful, glowing skin with the daily, gentle exfoliators found in New Dove Exfoliating Bar and Body Wash.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jan 13, 2005)

do you know if it smells like the dove bar with the blue scrubby things in it?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 13, 2005)

MMMMMM... I'll have to scoop that up! I love Dove stuff... I love the deodorant, smells delish'! I also just bought their new "anti-frizz" cream and 'shape &amp; control" mousse - will be trying them tomorrow! Hope it smells like all the other Dove stuff - love that smell!


----------



## Geek2 (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I gotta check this out to see if it's in the stores here.


----------



## Laura (Jan 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* do you know if it smells like the dove bar with the blue scrubby things in it? I'm not sure Jasmine, i don't think i ever used the dove bar with blue scrubby things in it!!!


----------



## keaLoha (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks! I'll keep this in mind. I tried Dove's Aromatherapy wash &amp; wasn't impressed. Perhaps this will change my mind about Dove.


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jan 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* I'm not sure Jasmine, i don't think i ever used the dove bar with blue scrubby things in it!!! ahh, darn. cause that bar smells fab.



but the last thing i need is another shower gel!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jan 14, 2005)

i checked it out today and was able to restrain myself. if anyone else is curious, they do have the same scent.


----------



## Laura (Jan 14, 2005)

Oh so it does smell like the bar with blue scrubby things in it!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 21, 2005)

oooh! I'm going to have to check this out! Welcome back cara! Nice to see you!


----------



## Laura (Jan 21, 2005)

That's cool that i'm not the only one using it! Its great Cara, isn't it.. See girls, i AM right


----------

